

Ask HN: I want to start my own web development agency - lewisflude

By my early teens I'd scored my first client, made my first website outside of personal projects and filed my first invoice. I've been involved with several startups over the years and wanted to use my entrepreneurial experience to create my own agency.<p>I wanted to post here to see if anyone has done this before or has any advice that they think I'd find useful. I want to develop a USP and a memorable aesthetic. My first steps will be to find 2-3 likeminded individuals who have talents that compliment my own.<p>If you have any questions, feel free to ask!
======
dylanhassinger
service businesses cant scale, and require a lot of time. Client work is
great, but only has a way to pay the bills towards a scalable product. my 2
cents

